# shore fishing for walleye lorain/avon lake



## KopperTop (Sep 10, 2009)

hey guys. When would you guess the shore fishing and night bite will start to heat up. if i remember correctly it was when the water temp got to the mid 50's. have heard stories of some real hogs getting caught from the shore. any info is appreciated.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Water temp is a big key. It is still right around 60 give or take one degree. Keep an eye on the surface temps when they begin to get down around the mid to low 50's go out and give it a try. I have caught FO's from shore so you can have very good nights. Husky jerks rip sticks rogues are my best lures. but some guys have had luck with the xraps and rattle traps. Colors hard to beat blue silver and Orange. but take a variety if one doesnt work after ten casts or so change. If I hear of any being caught I will post about it


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Last week of October!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

They are here


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

KopperTop said:


> hey guys. When would you guess the shore fishing and night bite will start to heat up. if i remember correctly it was when the water temp got to the mid 50's. have heard stories of some real hogs getting caught from the shore. any info is appreciated.


right now u could likely pick off a few gators in sheffield/avon from shore....the new public ramp in sheffield could produce, in fact i was launching there this summer & a guy came up to me and asked if the new ramp will ruin the shore fishing @ night???...he was catchin his gators there right from shore.......another spot from shore, inbetween the avon power plant and the new sheffield ramp u will see a highrise apt complex, pull in da back and venture down to da water....caught several gators this summer @ night here in 8-10 fow...alot of structure and bait fish all summer....the best night bite lure would be a rapala/husky jerk size 10 or 12 in blue/chrome/w orange belly....shallow diver....retrieve extremely slow and pause/jerk the lure hard occasionally...some nights the aggressive jerking will just drive the gators nutty...good luck.


----------



## KopperTop (Sep 10, 2009)

how do the wind and waves effect the chances of catching fish from shore? i wouldn't imagine the fish will be close if it is not calm.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

you would be wrong, they follow the bait, if the bait is pushed tight to the shore, the eyes will be at your feet. in calmer waters the baitfish will move about more and the eyes will follow.


----------



## jdavenp2 (Aug 4, 2007)

Would someone be willing to provide directions to the sheffield ramp from Cleveland? or a nearby address and I can mapquest it myself. Thanks!


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Take I-90 to 611, turn right and go three light to Abbe rd, might a right and go till it ends at Lake rd, make a left on Lake and go till you get to a blinking light at Lake Rd and Lake Breeze. Boat launch is right there. Shoot me a PM if you ever want some company, I live just around the corner. I have never caught a walleye from shore, but have had friends catch them there before the boat launch was put in. Just wait for the right time and water temp. Going to start going down there a couple nights a week and hope for the best.


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

What hours are most productive? Any reports of night bite near wildwood or euclid beach? 


> the best night bite lure would be a rapala/husky jerk size 10 or 12 in blue/chrome/w orange belly....shallow diver....retrieve extremely slow and pause/jerk the lure hard occasionally...some nights the aggressive jerking will just drive the gators nutty...good luck.


Fowl, How do you avoid losing your HJs on rocks or structure?


----------



## jdavenp2 (Aug 4, 2007)

if anyone else knows some good, safe spots from shore for the night bite, I'd appreciate some advice; I live in Cleveland so anything 40 minutes to the west or east would work for me

also, what is the apartment bldg referred to in the above post?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm just gonna answer a bunch of questions here. If you stay on 611 and turn righton lake breeze you avoid the traffic from abbe. Lake breeze Runs into the parking lot. I've already caught fish on Saturday. You'll catch fish under any conditions as long as you're not getting pounded by waves. I prefer fishing the rocks at lakeside landing by the jackelope restaurant. Most of you husky jerks are shallow runners and with a slow retrieve they will bounce off the rocks and not snag. Not sayin you wontlose lures but I usually don't. Hope this answers some questions. If anyone wants to try it for the first time or needs some help, send me a pm.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope to see you sometime soon Sam. Lets hope for a good year!!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

jdavenp2 said:


> if anyone else knows some good, safe spots from shore for the night bite, I'd appreciate some advice; I live in Cleveland so anything 40 minutes to the west or east would work for me
> 
> also, what is the apartment bldg referred to in the above post?


Edgewater is as safe as you gona be. E. 72nd, have not had any issues in the last 13 years there.

This time of year, you might be the only one fishing there, or just very few, so the only problem you might have is boredome! Unless you catch fish!LOL
Good luck!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

PITCHNIT said:


> Hope to see you sometime soon Sam. Lets hope for a good year!!


Give me a shout Greg. They are already starting.


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

Fishmonger said:


> What hours are most productive? Any reports of night bite near wildwood or euclid beach?
> 
> 
> Fowl, How do you avoid losing your HJs on rocks or structure?


fishing from shore, u r casting straight out in front of u. you are working the lure back sooooo slow that it remains on the top surface or maybe even 5 foot down depending on how they want it. dont be afraid to experiment with the retrieve.....also pausing the retrieve then jerking the lure, then quckly reeling then pausing again will trigger the gators natural instinct to strike...likely u r immitating an injured bait fish by this method.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

also try rattletraps if stickbaits dont produce. i fish catawba area pretty regular and ive had days where the traps do far better.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I rmemeber when rattletraps were all we used!


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Just took a ride down by the rocks @Spitzers and I guess the guy surfing might just be a sign? Looks like I'll be watchin tv tonight


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Braved the weather, went to the launch, threw rattle traps, nothing! My wife says, my girlfriend rejected me! she did.


----------



## Mark Komo (Aug 26, 2009)

What a great thread. Glad to hear those shore fishers are still getting out there. I am working my way to figuring out some shore spots here in beautiful buffalo ny. There has to be a few.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Mark,
Not sure about Buffalo but Olcott and Bert Dam are within 45 minutes and offer some good salmon fishing right now.There's a lot of info on outdoorsniagara.com
I'm sure there's got to be some good walleye fishing near Buffalo I just don't keep up on it. The site I mentioned should help though.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

BC you should have fished they were in by the handicapped pier and it was blocked pretty decent from the wind about 9:30 they started rolling on baitfish and then it was game on!!


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

Went to Wildwood at about 6pm, just in time to see a guy on a motorized paraglider. I'll try to post the pic I took from my phone. 
Chatted with Pat D, he's always fishing the river for steelheads. He was floating some maggots with a slip bobber under the bridge; but no bites . 

He did reported about 8 steelys caught off the wall early in the day on little cleos - green. I tried casting my little cleo off the wall; nothin doin.


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Went down to the Sheffield lake boat launch again last night around 9-11pm. Water was alittle murky, but there were loads and loads of bait fish (shad) right at the shore, I was literally able to wanlk to the waters edge and reach down a grab three or four at a time. I through rattle trap, husky jerk, worm harness, and shad on a hook and bobber, nothing on the inside or the outside, either I don't know what I am doing or the fish aren't there. One of these days I will get my first walleye.


----------



## jdavenp2 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I'm trying to get up there next weekend and will post my findings.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

faceman9 said:


> Went down to the Sheffield lake boat launch again last night around 9-11pm. Water was alittle murky, but there were loads and loads of bait fish (shad) right at the shore, I was literally able to wanlk to the waters edge and reach down a grab three or four at a time. I through rattle trap, husky jerk, worm harness, and shad on a hook and bobber, nothing on the inside or the outside, either I don't know what I am doing or the fish aren't there. One of these days I will get my first walleye.


Get an "Emerald Shiner" Rip Stick. Had that lure pull fish for me off the rocks when nothing else did!


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

faceman9 said:


> Went down to the Sheffield lake boat launch again last night around 9-11pm. Water was alittle murky, but there were loads and loads of bait fish (shad) right at the shore, I was literally able to wanlk to the waters edge and reach down a grab three or four at a time. I through rattle trap, husky jerk, worm harness, and shad on a hook and bobber, nothing on the inside or the outside, either I don't know what I am doing or the fish aren't there. One of these days I will get my first walleye.


they are/will be there for those shad... your husky jerk, is that a shallow diver-floater??? u want to be right @ the top surface of the water column for the most part or maybe 5 foot down.....your retrieve should be extremely slow like you are barely reeling in,,,,vary your retrieve too, pausing & jerking the lure,,,thats the key!! blue/chrome w/orange belly HJ in size 10 or 12 is the cats meow @ night.....and vary your time down there, try to start @ sundown or try around midnight....2 hrs might not be enough.


----------



## KopperTop (Sep 10, 2009)

went out tonight to a private residence in lorain between century park and st anthony's. started about 6 stayed till around 9 and got nothing. threw hj14 thin lipped in clown and silver blue. tried thundersticks and some minnow lures from bass pro as well with no luck. but it was a beautiful night and i will be back


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

KopperTop said:


> went out tonight to a private residence in lorain between century park and st anthony's. started about 6 stayed till around 9 and got nothing. threw hj14 thin lipped in clown and silver blue. tried thundersticks and some minnow lures from bass pro as well with no luck. but it was a beautiful night and i will be back


Ran out for a few hours last night as well at lakeside landing. Landed 1 on a size 14 x-rap fire clown. saw 1 other fish that came off at the rocks. fish hit around 8:20 and mine was the only one landed that i saw. My buddy stayed until after 11 and nothing caught. Still early but sometimes they just don't come in close. Faceman9, give it time. The HJ will produce, it is just hit or miss. No guarantees with these fish at night.


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Went out last night again, headed over to lakeside landing thinking that I could throw out from the beach since the last couple of days we had a south wind, no such luck, the wind was coming from the north and was getting 2' to 4' sets rolling in. Packed up and head back to Sheffield boat launch. Pulled into the parking lot just as One Legged Josh was heading for the truck. We talked for about 15 to 20 minutes, never did get the line wet, Nice meeting you Josh, looking forward to some of that jerky sometime.


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

KopperTop said:


> hey guys. When would you guess the shore fishing and night bite will start to heat up. if i remember correctly it was when the water temp got to the mid 50's. have heard stories of some real hogs getting caught from the shore. any info is appreciated.


by next weekend it should time to start going on a consistent basis....all thru Nov will produce.....i launched out of sheffield on Wedsnesday, trolled from the highrise apt to Avon power plant & back.....not even a pull back!!...alot of gulls rafted up in front of the power plant which means bait is nearby.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

i've heard that this time of year can be really hot up in huron off the pier, anyone fished up there in the fall? i'm getting pretty anxious to put some more walleye in the freezer.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

faceman9 said:


> Went out last night again, headed over to lakeside landing thinking that I could throw out from the beach since the last couple of days we had a south wind, no such luck, the wind was coming from the north and was getting 2' to 4' sets rolling in. Packed up and head back to Sheffield boat launch. Pulled into the parking lot just as One Legged Josh was heading for the truck. We talked for about 15 to 20 minutes, never did get the line wet, Nice meeting you Josh, looking forward to some of that jerky sometime.


Nice talking to you too bud, I was out there from 7 thru 1030 and I only hooked one. Those waves came outta nowhere and I got an Erie shower on my way to the truck.


----------



## Freebie (Sep 12, 2004)

I used to fish the Lorain pier before anyone (including me!) knew about the walleye there. Everyone thought they were only at Huron. Got a couple of F.O.s there, but a lady I used to work with later said her husband and sons would go to Lakeview Park and wade out as far as they could, and get their limit(s) no problem. Anyone ever try Lakeview Park?


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

never tried lakeview park,but i caught some in lakewood this spring at lakewood park. fishing from shore is tricky business as most of you already know. alot of the time it depends on the particular night you're down there. some nights you can do well, and the next night you won't. i've done the best in lorain by far, but there is always spots to fish if you adventure out...as you can see from the avatar pic, i even get my girlfriend to fish off the rocks once in awhile


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

Does anyone know of any real productive shores east of Cleve?


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, I figure if I keep going, one of these time I'll get something. I want to keep fishing the boat launch here in sheffield lake, 1. because its two years old, right around the corner from me, looks like it would be a good spot, plenty of room to fish around it, and I have never caught a fish off of the dam thing, my daughter had reminded me that we have caught fish 4" gobies. anyways, I"ll keep going out and maybe try some other spots too.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Heading up to the Port Clinton and Bellevue area for business late this week and early next week. Anyone have suggestions for areas to shore fish? Looking for Walleye or Perch.


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

so I finally caught something off of the boat launch last night, pulled 2 WB and what I thought was my first walleye turned out to be a big ol sheephead. I'll keep trying


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

Went to sheffield ramp also last night with a couple friends. We fished
for a couple hours didn't catch a thing, but the people we met were very
friendly and informative. I hope to try this spot again, it looks to have good
potential for hook-ups. Thanks to this site for the good directions.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Fishmonger said:


> Does anyone know of any real productive shores east of Cleve?


Wildwood same as Neff Rd.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

you guys fishing in sheffield would do better at mile long for sure, i'll tell you that the wind plays an important roll in the night bite, and mile long offers so much more structure in general for baitfish to relate to.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

dragon try catawba state park. i personally havent been out yet this year but thats usually a pretty good spot. like the others are saying its hit or miss so im not going to promise anything but last year the only time i got to go to catawba i caught 2.


----------



## jdavenp2 (Aug 4, 2007)

Where is 'mile long' that juicebox refers to?


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

mile long pier is at the corner of colorado and lake rd. pull in park wherever and follow the path out to the rocks, i've done better farther out than closer in. on the other side is the pier, there's a long wall that goes out when you get past all the boat slips where the black river empties into the lake. that can be a hot spot at times. just past that to the right is a path that gives access to the rocks where i usually fish, this path will take you all the way back to the parking lot when you first pull in. somewhere between is where you catch walleye. hj14 rapala's are my preference, in a variety of colors depending on water clarity. and like i said the wind is your friend. good luck...


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

Tried the outer wall for about an hour with a friend from midnight to 1. Using HJ12 silver-blue. (all I had with me). Nothing

callled Virgil to see if E72 was better -- he was slow too.


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

sheffeild boat launch tonight, threw the usual, nothing. anybody doing any better anywhere else.


----------



## KopperTop (Sep 10, 2009)

was thinking of heading to the shore tonight has anyone caught anything lately


----------

